
Two Weeks of Colorizebot - sillysaurus3
http://www.whatimade.today/two-weeks-of-colorizebot-conclusions-and-statistics/
======
byuu
Half-joking, half-serious, but ... how long before someone writes a YCbCr
4:0:0 video encoder that uses colorizebot on the resulting frames? Obvious use
case being absolutely _extreme_ video compression at substantial color
accuracy loss. Or is this algorithm hopelessly below the threshold for real-
time usage? That, and I imagine there'd need to be some strong multi-frame
averaging if the colors shift too greatly between individual frames that are
mostly identical in the original material.

EDIT: ah, videos at the bottom, yay! But yeah, serious color shifting issues,
darn. So if this is to work at all, it'd need some color stabilization.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tWdaMKKH5MI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tWdaMKKH5MI)

~~~
andromeduck
Seems like it should be combined with hints from calculating optimal flow on
previous frames.

------
mattip
Cool idea nicely executed and documented. Their other posts are worth a look
too.

------
truth_sentinell
I am astonished by this because I don't get how it can paint based on an
algorithm and get everything so right. How does this even work? How it know
metal is metal and what color to use? Does it paint black people as white?

~~~
roywiggins
At a guess, it's looking at texture and shape. There's a lot of information in
texture.

Stuff that looks like skin gets pink or sepia

Stuff that looks like grass gets green

Stuff that looks like sky gets blue

Stuff that looks like fabric gets red or blue

Stuff it's not sure about gets sepia

Very cool to see it done automatically. It's about the level of a mediocre
human colorizer which isn't bad for an algorithm...

~~~
truth_sentinell
Could you refer me where I could learn these analyzing algorithms? And where
to code bots overall. I have some pretty cool ideas and the internet is an
infinite playground to throw bots in, lay back and get you results.

~~~
ximeng
On front page at the moment:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12279494](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12279494)
\- machine learning

Source code for this:

[https://github.com/dannyvai/reddit_crawlers/tree/master/redd...](https://github.com/dannyvai/reddit_crawlers/tree/master/redditBotColorize)

with explanation:

[http://www.whatimade.today/our-frst-reddit-bot-
coloring-b-2/](http://www.whatimade.today/our-frst-reddit-bot-coloring-b-2/)

------
joakleaf
Would be fun to see an entire B/W movie processed...

~~~
maaaats
They did show some example-videos in the article. From the Beatles-video, this
looks quite a few steps away from working well. When they change camera, walls
etc. suddenly changes colors, as the images are processed separately.

~~~
joakleaf
Sorry. Didn't notice.

Yes, the videos are not as impressive as the stills.

~~~
vanderZwan
Would it be require a lot of changes to repeat the training process mentioned
in the article with video instead of stills? Aside from the increase in data
being processed.

------
ap22213
A lot of the colorizations seem really poor. They don't even look lifelike.
What are the technical reasons why some of the 'old' b/w photos seems much
more realistic than the others? Is it the type of film or processing that were
used in creation of the originals?

------
ivoras
I feel that things like this are very important to create and have, even if
they may not be easily made commercial. It's like pure science within IT. Very
cool!

------
stesch
And popular subreddits like /r/pics have banned the bot. :-(

